# Jesse James is bloated and weak



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm just sick with worry. My best friend, Jesse James Brown is bloated, and acts very weak. I've been all over the web and I'm scared he has bloat, but he doesn't have all, or even many of the symptoms listed, except the bloating. He started acting like he felt bad yesterday, and this happens from time to time, so I wasn't worried until today. He DID defacate about noon today, and acted like he wanted to more but couldn't, and then has had two small bouts of diarrhea -like movements later this evening. He also urinated, and again, acted like he wanted to do more but couldn't. He has eaten today (ham and bread) and has drunk a reasonable amount of water.
I called the vet a few hours ago, and she said she'd put him in the hospital tonight and do the diagnostics in the morning, but he would be so distressed to be there alone tonight--we don't have a night-staffed animal hospital in my small town -- so I've elected to keep him here and take him at 7:30am... have I made a mistake? Help!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This could be a potentially life threatening situation - it could easily be a blockage - any stool in front of it may have been what he eliminated. I would NOT wait to get him into the vet.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How scary! Would she at least check him for a blockage before leaving him for the night? I am sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Please don't feed him any more ham. It's very salty and will make him want to drink excessive amounts of water.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is very scary. My fingers are crossed for you. I'm with the others and I would beg your vet to take a look at him tonight even if you had a to pay a premium. Better safe than VERY sorry. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Not to scare you more than you already are, but I agree with Pointgold and Oakley's dad. A blockage is a very serious matter. Do you think he could have been eating any rawhide, socks, etc? The bloatedness of the dog seems very scary. How do his gums look? If they are white or greyish, then it's a drastic emergency. Did he eat any very fatty food(pancreatitis?) I really hope your good friend does not have bloat, and I hope you'll be okay. Is it possible to beg your vet to come take a look?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

If your regular vet won't see him tonight, is there another vet or an emergency vet that can see him? As the others have stated, bloat is a very serious condition.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

That sounds like a really tough situation. I know its going to be a very hard night for you and I'll be anxious for updates.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Is his stomach hard and enlarged? If so have your vet meet you at the clinic or get him to an emergency hospital quickly, please. He doesn't have to have the other symptoms to have bloat.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Blockages aren't anything to mess around with. Get him to a vet now and get him checked out!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope he is ok and not bloated or has something causing a blockage. Good luck and let us know how he is doing.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Please let us know how he is doing. This sounds like an emergency to me.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Thinking of you tonight, and praying that Jesse James is OK. Please give us all an update when you can.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2009)

guys, thank you all so much for your good thoughts. At about 10:15 my worry got the best of me, I called the vet and she met me there... a few tests an hour later, and the diagnosis is devastating. She thinks Jesse James Brown has Splenic Hemangiosarcoma. Kept him to get him well enough to do a splenectomy tomorrow. But she told me to google the disease, and I did, and it's devastating. Even with a successful splenectomy, hemangiosarcoma is a malignant cancer that carries a three week to six months life prognosis--the last three months with chemo. 

The thing is, and I read that this is typical: he was great and frisky and seemed healthy three days ago. 

And I'm writing this as though I'm not sitting here crying my eyes out. Which I am. I'll know more in the morning, and will update you as soon as I am able. thank you all for your kind words. Call on the doggie angels to be with my boy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry, I hope your vet is wrong and it's not that serious!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Oh my! I'm so sorry. Keeping my fingers crossed that the vet is wrong. :crossfing


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so very sorry to read this tonight. I know how devastating this news is, and I will be praying for your wonderful boy and for you in the days ahead.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the news, but I'm so glad he will be cared for ASAP. My thoughts and prayers are with both of you.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh no. I am so sorry. I am hoping it's not what the vet thinks!! How old is Jesse James? Prayers and best wishes coming your way for both of you.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I hope she's wrong and it's something "fixable".

Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The thing is, and I read that this is typical: he was great and frisky and seemed healthy three days ago.


I'm so sorry that this is happening.

We lost a german shepherd to Hemangio 9 years ago, and a golden to the same disease in January of this year. It is a very aggressive cancer and usually by the time you find it, there isn't much you can do.

I hope the spleenectomy goes well in the morning. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Prayers going out for you and Jesse James. I hope the diagnosis is wrong.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sending prayers to your boy. I hope the news is better today and it's not as severe as thought.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Lots of prayers coming toward you.
I want to offer you a small ray of hope....if a dog is bloating, it's common for the spleen to get hugely engourged with blood. Possibly it's an enlarged spleen due to gastric distress rather than hemangiosarcoma.
You will be in my thoughts. Please let us know how he's doing.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I will be praying for your Jesse James and waiting to hear the outcome.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear about this terrible possibility, and I pray your vet is wrong. I have lost two to hemangiosarcoma of the spleen, and it is such an enemy cancer of our beloved goldies. My thoughts are with you and Jesse James today.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for a different diagnosis! ((((((((((HUGS))))))))))


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

So sorry you're going through this. We lost our girl to hemangiosarcoma of the spleen in November. I hope the vet is wrong and things look better this morning.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Went straight to this thread this morning to check up on your boy--I am so sorry for the possible diagnosis and hope that it turns out to be something else. Prayers going out for Jesse James and you.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to read this.  Lots of love and hugs to you and your sweet boy. Keep us updated!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for you and Jesse.
My older GoldenX was diagnosed with splenic tumors and had a splenectomy in Feb. It turns out that the tumors were not malignant and he is doing great. I hope and pray the same for Jesse James. Sometimes a miracle happens.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. If true, this is a devastating diagnosis, but sadly, not uncommon in goldens. Hemangiosarcoma took my Gage in January 2008. Please let us know how things go this morning.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Okay. On another note. PLease don't give him ham. I gave mine some ham scraps (a cereal bowl full) a couple of years ago and he got pancreatitits. It was three days before the vet said he thought Copper would make it. That was a hard way to learn about something I didn't know about!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Fingers crossed for a good report this morning...Thinking of You!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Will be frequently checking in. Hope the diagnosis is wrong.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry, what a shock. let us know when you hear something after the surgery. Prayers coming for Jesse.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am saying my prayers for Jesse James. Hoping it is better news once they check him this morning. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Praying for Jessee and you. So hope it is something fixable and not hemangio. Please keep us posted and know that we care.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Prayers and good thoughts for your boy. I wll watch for update.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Watching for an update as well this morning. Thinking of you, and sending hugs and prayers to you both.


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

i hope all is well! My thoughts are with you- please keep us updated!


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

This is terrible news.. I hope it turns out to be something else
Thinking of you and offering you hope and comfort


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sending good healing thoughts.. please keep us updated!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry you got bad news - fingers crossed here


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear this!.Will keep you,both,in my prayers!.
(((HUGS)))


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Checking in to see how Jessie is doing.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

So sorry to hear the devastating news. Keeping fingers and paws crossed for you and Jesse James.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Just checking in on Jesse James. Any news? We're all pulling for you.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

This is very sad news... Jesse James and you are in our thoughts.


----------



## Lily'sMom (Dec 30, 2008)

I hope Jesse James is doing better - let us know!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emailed..*

I just emailed. Praying all is ok with Jesse James.


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this news about Jesse. Please let us know how he is doing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlene is devastated-Jesse James is at the Rainbow Bridge*

Charlene is devastated, but glad Jesse James is not suffering.
Jesse James is at the Rainbow Bridge:

Hi Karen...thanks for asking and for your prayers. It is with deep sorrow that I must report that Jesse James Brown is gone. And it wasn't the Bloat, it was cancer. hemangiosarcoma. And I do want to update everyone on the board, because this is so catastrophic and the insidious part is, you don't know the dog has cancer until it's too late.

So after all your kind advice last night, and seeing no improvement, in fact, his stomach getting bigger, I called the vet about 10:30pm and she met me there. They did blood work, took x-rays and discovered a swollen spleen. With his blood count, (red down, white up) she said then she was fairly certain it was the splenic hemangiosarcoma. They kept him in the hospital last night, to prep for a splenectomy this afternoon, and I went by this morning and they let me spend some time with him and even took him out for a walk, which was short, because he was so very weak. 

They took him into surgery about 3 to do the splenectomy, with fingers crossed that it would be localized there, but instead, the cancer had metastasized to the liver, and other tissue, and both organs were bleeding profusely. They could've taken the spleen out, but not the liver, of course, and so the situation was hopeless. Dr Owens said they could complete the surgery, but he would soon require transfusing since he'd already lost so much blood, and the liver would continue bleeding, so he likely, even with a transfusion, would not wake up from the surgery. In effect, it was just a matter of time. I asked if that meant weeks or days, and she said at this stage, days at most, perhaps hours. 

While I deeply wanted just one more moment with my buddy, my best friend, my child, I chose instead the only thing that would ease his suffering, and had him put to sleep. Dr. Owens said she agreed 100% with the difficult decision. I've been second-guessing the decision, but keeping him alive would have been for me, not him. We've just now finished burying him up on the hill behind the house, under a maple tree, where he liked to sit and watch me work in the flower garden.

I am devastated. My eyes are almost swollen shut and my head hurts from crying all day, and I can barely see to write. But perhaps this can help warn other golden owners (I always said Jesse owned ME, not the other way around) -- maybe there's a test for it. Google hemangiosarcoma. Here's one site: http://www.vetinfo.com/dencyclopedia/dehemsarcoma.html
Wikipedia gives more print to the disease in dogs than in humans -- and warns that it appears most often in Shepards and Goldens. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemangiosarcoma There's usually not a single warning until it is too late. Tuesday he was happy and vibrant and playing catch. Wednesday morning he was laying around, but he does that, sometimes. By thursday morning, he was no better, but I did not notice any stomach distension. When he defecated at lunch time, there was no blood in the stool. When I got home from work about 6pm, that's when I noticed the swollen stomach, called the vet and started watching, praying, googling, finally finding your board, and then you know the rest. And yes, I took him to the vet regularly, he got all his shots, he ate healthy food. He had to have a knee replaced two years ago, but recovered from that nicely within the year. He was an exceptionally large dog -- came from large stock. He weighed 113 pounds. A gentle giant and one of the sweetest dogs ever born.

But I'm getting off of the point here. Would you update the board for me? I will come on again when I'm up to it, and will be happy to answer any questions. In the meantime, call your vet, and ask about a test.

Here's to Jesse James Brown, World's Best Golden Retriever, who was my joy: June 3, 2002-March 20, 2009
AKC SR018412/02
Marcy's Golden Jesse James
Sire: Land of Sky Golden Jonah
Dam: Marcy's Golden Poppy


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

How tragic. I am so sorry for Charlene's sudden loss of Jesse James Brown.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

O I am so sorry!!! You must be devastated...And OMG that went fast....
I send you a lot of strength through cyberspace...
RIP Jesse James!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no, I am so very sorry. Bless you for making the hardest decision ever.... but the very best one for him at that point. Godspeed sweet boy..... play hard at the bridge. Many of us have had to make that gut wrenching decision and will be here whenever you are ready... to talk, to cry with you, or just listen. We care. Prayers for you and your family and for sweet Jesse.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So deeply sorry for your tragic loss of Jesse James. Having lost a dog to cancer I can relate to the pain you are feeling.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss--may Jesse James be buried in your heart forever and his memories comfort you.

"We would say there are various places in which a dog may be buried.
We are thinking particularly now of a hound who, so far as we are aware, never entertained a mean or unworthy thought.
This dog is buried beneath a cherry tree, under four feet of garden loam, and at its proper season the cherry strews petals on the green law of his or her grave.
Beneath such trees, such shrubs, he slept in the drowsy summer, gnawed at a flavored bone, or lifted head to challenge some strange intruder.
These are good places, in life or in death.
Yet is is a small matter.
For if the dog be well-remembered, if sometimes he leaps through your dreams actual as in life, eyes kindling, laughing, begging, it matters not at all where that dog sleeps.
On a hill where the wind is unrebuked, and the trees are roaring, or beside a stream he knew in puppyhood, or somewhere in the flatness of a pastureland, where most exhilerating cattle graze.
It is all one to the dog, and all one to you, and nothing is gained, and nothing is lost if memory lives.
But there is one best place to bury a dog.
If you bury him in this spot, he will come to you when you cal--come to you over the grim, dim frontiers of death, and down well-remembered paths, and to your side again.
And though you call a dozen living dogs to heel, they shall now growl at him, nor resent his coming, for he belongs there.
People may scoff at you, who see no lightest blade of grass bent by his footfall, who hear no whimper, people who may never really have had a dog.
Smile at them, for you shall know something that is hidden from them, and which is well worth knowing.
The one best place to bury a dog is in the heart of his master."


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh no. I am so very sorry. He was so young, but so fortunate to have someone like you who loved him totally and completely. His life was short, but very full thanks to you.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Such a tragic outcome. We are truly sorry for your loss. Rest well Jesse.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I am so deeply sorry about Jesse James. I understand all too well the pain you are feeling, made even worse by the suddenness of his illness. My boy Gage went through something very similar in January 2008. The scenario was almost identical. One day he's here, then suddenly he's gone.

Run free, big boy, play hard, and sweet dreams. He will always have a special place in your heart, until you meet again.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Jesse James. I know he's now at the Bridge, playing with all of our departed Golden friends.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am very very sorry about your loss. 

Godspeed Jesse James


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. I too have lost a dog to cancer, although not a Golden. The loss of a dog is always terrible. 

You made the best, the right decision, and you made it in favor of your best friend.


----------



## Lily'sMom (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh my - I am so so sorry for your loss. I know exactly how you are feeling, as I had to make that same decision last week with my golden baby, she was only 7 years old. It is absolutely heartbreaking. I am so sorry.


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

I am so very sorry! My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh no, I am shocked at how quickly this happened.

I am very sorry for your loss. RIP Jessie James


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

It has to be so hard for you to wrap your head around your tragic and sudden loss of Jesse James. I feel your pain as I, too, lost my Jake to cancer. I'm so, so sorry. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

R.I.P. Jesse James 

~Jackie


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is extremely hard to say goodbye . . .


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

hurting for you so much


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your sudden loss of Jessie James, Your Gentle Giant, May He Rest in Peace.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your sudden loss of Jessie James, don't have the words!
Rest in Peace sweet baby!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for you loss of Jesse James. He is now running and playing with all the other pups without pain and like a puppy. May all your memories and the love you shared help you to deal with pain of losing your gentle giant. Run Free Sweet Boy you are loved and greatly missed.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your boy, I'm hurting along with you. I too lost my golden to the same cancer at a young age and I feel your pain. Hugs to you!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry that this was the outcome for your sweet boy. It must have been so difficult but please know that you made the most loving decision today. Run free Jesse James.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Your gentle giant will be running free with all of the others at the bridge now. It's always too soon for us.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, you will be in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

Terribly sorry....


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh no. Just caught up on this thread and so sorry to hear this news. At least he didn't suffer for long and you did the best you could for him. May he rest where no shadows fall.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for the very sudden loss of Jessie James, that is heartbreaking to lose them so suddenly,my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry bout Jessie james Brown. At least the pain was not long lived. May he play at the bridge with all the other pups. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs and prayers going your way.

Lana


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry about your tragic loss of Jesse. All cancer is so evil.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

charb6
My heart aches for you. You did good by Jessie James & he had to know you loved him. So very sad you have to go through this, sending you a cyber hug.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I am so sad to read this news about Jesse James and have tears. I am so sorry for your loss. This is a horrible disease and too many of our precious Goldens are dieing from this cancer. If there is a test for this I am definitely there getting it.


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm so very sorry to hear about your Jesse James....our thoughts are with you.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your precious Jesse James. My prayers, hugs, and thoughts go out to you in your tragic loss. For so many of us that have been in this very place, I so hope that a test will someday help with this horrific disease.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I am so so sorry for your loss


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

My heart aches for you. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your Jesse James.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry and saddened to hear about Jesse James. No words will bring much comfort at the moment, but for your boy he is now free from any pain and running again as a young boy at the bridge. You had the strength and the love to give him that

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Jesse James


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

gosh, so sorry. When you're up to it, share some pics of the ol' boy and let's celebrate him.

At least he didn't have to suffer through a long illness.


----------



## Victorialands (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh my gosh I just caught up with this thread as well. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------

